
Ask HN: Free/unpaid pilots for SaaS product - maverick9
We are a very early stage company (~4 months) trying to find traction.<p>Is it a good idea to do a free&#x2F;unpaid pilot for a SaaS product (there is a bunch of custom build that is required)? If so what would be some recommendations on how to structure one?
======
PaulHoule
I am tempted to say no right away.

I don't believe in free trials for software because often there is no sense of
urgency to evaluate what could be one of a very long list of competing
products so often the trial runs out.

I was involved in a high touch sale where we did some setup work for a free
trial and looked at the logs 20 days into a 30 day trial and found they had
not logged in.

If the customer is not putting chips in the pot they are probably not taking
the thing seriously.

